# MARC Charger Testing: Week of 15 Jan



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2018)

From the Facebooks:

15 Jan, all of CSX-MARC (Camden/Brunswick)

16 Jan, Brunswick Line again

17 Jan, pair of round trips WAS-PHL

Consist will be both Chargers, pulling 3 K-cars.

READY THE CAMERAS!


----------



## daybeers (Jan 10, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2018)

Old meeting new...





And then the Cardinal showed up for the party...


----------



## CraigDK (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice photos!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks!

Round two from the return trip south:





DO NOT OPEN:


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 17, 2018)

I know it's testing and all, but what's the point of boarding up the door and having a ton of wires duct taped to the outside of the locomotive?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2018)

Supposedly it's for all the test sensors and junk.

Another run WAS-PHL tomorrow, supposedly roughly the same 0900-0930 start time.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jan 17, 2018)

Why are they being run all the way to PHL and back?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jan 17, 2018)

Duplicate post; please delete.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 18, 2018)

Easy way to pile some miles on the engines, plus MARC is going to get part of the way there some day.


----------

